# life



## haggis_maker (Sep 18, 2002)

hi there.i have just sat and read a lot of posts, looking for answers for myself, as we all do, and i think this place is amazing, it has so much info.anyway, i have a question of my ow.i have IBS, pretty bad, i also suffer from an alergy ,im alergic to HOUSEDUSTMITE, also 9 weeks ago i stopped smoking, im getting there, BUT<<< i have had the wierdest thing happen to me, its a breathing problem, aspecialy at night, hard to breath, almost as if im going to stop, but i dont, i have seen 4 doctors, and they all say Anxiety Attack <<BUT IM NOT ANXIOUS ? is this normal, its almost as if a fist is driving into my chest. pushing it in, making it hard to get a deep breath, it is a daily thing, and gets worse at night, had my chest looked at, also my heart, i was wondering if this is maybe a stopping smoking thing, or am i having anxiety attacks CAN ANYONE RELATE ? PLEASE ?thank youemail me at gibsonshaun61###hotmail.comyou are not alone


----------

